# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  El numerò 175 del Canardo del Pécézos : La lucha Continua !

## Carpette@LLN

C'est vrai quoi, où qu'il est le numéro 175 ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Célébrez ! Fiat Lux ! Citroen Dove !

----------


## le faucheur

Je sens que nous allons avoir plein de pub pour des voitures !

----------


## Nelfe

J'arrache une dent à mon libraire à chaque fois que je lui demande si il a le 175 et qu'il répond "non", donc en effet, il sort quand, c'est pour savoir combien de dents il devra se faire refaire ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Il est prévu pour mardi je crois...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

T'es pas abonné. T'as donc pas voix au chapitre.

----------


## b0b0

J'aime bien le test page 24

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Ça m'étonne pas.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Si vous êtes en manque, passez les prendre à la rédac'...

----------


## Velgos

Ouais, moi c'est ce que j'ai fait, franchement c'est aussi simple et en plus ils te dédicassent un tapis CPC si tu fais une blague avec "gros" et "boulon" dedans.
J'ai une photo du tapis pour preuve !

----------


## sissi

Moi je lis joystick pour patienter.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Sob

Genre "Boulon il est tellement gros qu'il remplace ses cheerios par des donuts" ? :/ (je préfère placer ma blague maintenant pour être sur de pas me déplacer pour rien).

----------


## Guest

Excellent exemple, il va t'adorer !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Quelqu'un me donne le prix que je mette de côté vu que la couv' n'est pas encore en ligne pour que je vérifie, siouplaît ?

----------


## Sob

Chouette, j'aurai un cocard dédicacé par sa bague bling bling "owned by Boulon".

----------


## znokiss

> Quelqu'un me donne le prix que je mette de côté vu que la couv' n'est pas encore en ligne pour que je vérifie, siouplaît ?


C'est plus cher que le simple.
Je te l'ai déjà dit.

----------


## Jeckhyl

::cry:: 

Je me sens mal-aimé...

----------


## Gharuwill

Euh, sérieusement, on peut passer le prendre à la rédac' ?? Parce que c'est à dire que j'habite à 300 m de Nation, ce serait sympa !  ::): 

(C'est bien à Nation hein ?)

----------


## Jeckhyl

Seulement si tu apprécie ton canard PC roulé très serré DTC.

----------


## Gharuwill

Est-ce qu'il y a d'autres modes de délivrance comme par exemple, le matin avec un donut et du café ? Oui bon bah je m'emballe peut-être un peu...

----------


## Jeckhyl

En fait je ne pense pas que la visite de lecteurs, même gentils tout plein, sois super appréciée sur le lieu de travail. Mais je m'avance peut-être trop.

----------


## XWolverine

Bon, celui-là, va me falloir l'acheter, parce que nation, c'est trop loin et que pendant mes vacances, mon abonnement a expiré (ma faute, CPC prévient largement à temps (d'ailleurs la lettre est bien sympa)) et le ré-abo fait là tout de suite maintenant sera pour pas avant le 176 au mieux.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Euh, sérieusement, on peut passer le prendre à la rédac' ?? Parce que c'est à dire que j'habite à 300 m de Nation, ce serait sympa ! 
> 
> (C'est bien à Nation hein ?)


Non.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Non.


Si si, laisse-le y aller !!! ::P:

----------


## laskov

Purée j'suis en manque me faut ma dose de canardPC ^^

Bon vivement qu'il sorte et qu'il critique à mort cet E3...

----------


## Nono

C'est pour me punir d'avoir délaissé le 174 que mon libraire ne veut pas mettre en rayon le 175 ?

----------


## Velgos

Oh putain, je me suis tenu les côtes sur le PQ de Half, c'était énorme. Enorme !
Merci, vraiment.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Comme Velgos me l'a fait remarquer en privé, je profite de cet espace pour anticiper et clamer mon innocence : sur mon fichier Word, j'avais correctement écrit l'expression "bayer aux corneilles".


Ce sera tout.

----------


## Velgos

J'en remets une couche, le test de Hulk est un sacré beau morceau qui m'a tiré les larmes. C'est vraiment un bon numéro, merci les gars, quoi, j'en suis qu'à la moitié mais il sent sacrément bon.
:fangirl:

----------


## Jolaventur

Dispo chez bibi au prix de 5€

Gringo a du se refaire une poitrine ou c'est l'inflation tout ça

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tain il est pas arrivé dans ma boiboite.
Remboursez!!!!!

----------


## Electabs

Bah c'etait pas prévut le 22 le 175 ??

----------


## Anonyme1023

Trouvable dans les marchands de journaux vendéen ? (Je veux dire le truc à trois pas de mon appart' genre un marchand de journaux sur un port, entre 3 Bistros ?)

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Tain il est pas arrivé dans ma boiboite.
> Remboursez!!!!!


J'allais le dire.

----------


## kayl257

> Tain il est pas arrivé dans ma boiboite.
> Remboursez!!!!!


Moi non plus!! Raaaaaaaah

On me fais signe que je ne suis pas abonné..au temps pour moi

----------


## Velgos

Tain pour une fois qu'il est à Rennes la veille !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Et si tu nous copiais le sommaire ?


Comme ça on le copie-colle dans le premier post. Tu apparais comme un chouchou, nous on se foule pas, tout le monde est gagnant.

Ou tu préfères que j'évoque ce que tu fais le samedi soir ?

----------


## sucemoncabot

Si je trouve pas mon CPC dans le boite aux lettres ce soir en rentrant je brûle un bébé panda.
Parution le 15 Juillet qu'y disaient. 
Rogntudjjuu

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Trouvable dans les marchands de journaux vendéen ? (Je veux dire le truc à trois pas de mon appart' genre un marchand de journaux sur un port, entre 3 Bistros ?)



[HS] Dégages de mon département, sale Scout! [/HS]

Sinon bueno or not le 175 ? Y'a de la Babes ? Un article de Fish ? Un pins collector ?

----------


## Anonyme1023

> [HS] Dégages de mon département, sale Scout! [/HS]


N'ai pas peur, les seuls fois ou je bouge, c'est quand on me paie à boire (bouh, l'alcool aux mineurs, Roseline Bachelot sera pas contente !) ou un restau, ou quand on me propose un tour de bateau donc bon.

Mais j'ai la flemme d'allé voir là bas. Bref

Dans le sommaire, tout ce que je sais pour le moment, c'est 2 pages sur Hordes qui, d'après ce que j'ai entendu, sont à pisser de rire : Boulon raconte l'histoire de notre ami Half de façon roleplay, avec dessins de Couly à l'appuie

Mais j'ai vraiment la flemme de me bouger au port pour rien..

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

2 pages sur Hordes....
Tain y'a si peu d'actualité que ça ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Putain faut que je m'abonne parce que 30 bornes pour trouver un kiosque qui le vend...

Sinon, quelqu'un sait s'il est dispo à Tours ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Trouvable dans les marchands de journaux vendéen ? (Je veux dire le truc à trois pas de mon appart' genre un marchand de journaux sur un port, entre 3 Bistros ?)


Un peu plus haut avec plus de gens bien, moins de poivrots et de bouseux il est dispo sur Nantes. ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Un peu plus haut avec plus de gens bien, moins de poivrots et de bouseux il est dispo sur Nantes.


Ouais enfin on porte pas des chemises à jabot nous... ::rolleyes::

----------


## Karnakiller

Un test sur "Hordes" ? Ha ha ! J'ai hâte de lire ça. Un jeu qui a connu un certain buzz et qui est retombé comme un soufflé.

----------


## Sob

C'est quoi cette arnaque ? Dispo à Rennes et pas a Boulogne-Billancourt ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Tin je l'ai pas eu  ::mellow:: .

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Pas trouvé à La Défense ni vers chez ouam, dans le neuf un. Masse de 174 en revanche.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah c'est rien, c'est juste que tu vis dans le passé, s'tout.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Idem dans le 13

----------


## Velgos

> Et si tu nous copiais le sommaire ?
> 
> 
> Comme ça on le copie-colle dans le premier post. Tu apparais comme un chouchou, nous on se foule pas, tout le monde est gagnant.
> 
> Ou tu préfères que j'évoque ce que tu fais le samedi soir ?


Raaaah merdemerdemerdemerdemerde je l'ai laissé chez ma mamie ! Zuuuuut, j'aurais tant aimé apparaître comme le chouchou. Ah je suis degdegdegdeg' ! Vite, vite, mon solex et chez mamie avant la fin de Plus belle la vie, sinon elle ronfle.

(j'en profite pour dire que j'ai grave kiffé le résumé du test de Narnia et que Coulie a un sacré talent... Green? Go !)

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Te défile pas. Sommaire ou tu prends 12 points.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Un test sur "Hordes" ? Ha ha ! J'ai hâte de lire ça. Un jeu qui a connu un certain buzz et qui est retombé comme un soufflé.


Euh... Le topic lié au jeu sur le forum n'est jamais tomber comme un soufflé que je sache  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Non...Comme quoi on peut lire Cpc et avoir des goûts de chiottes


Ou être vendéen !  ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

> Euh... Le topic lié au jeu sur le forum n'est jamais tomber comme un soufflé que je sache


Si, en 1 semaines on avait largement fait plus de 60 pages, alors que maintenant c'est vachement moins fréquentés.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

C'est mort Hordes... Normal donc tout va bien.

Moi j'attends vendredi pour acheter cpc car après je pars loin de toute civilisation pérenne (je vais en Normandie et en Bretagne, deux régions de sauvages).

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Raaaah merdemerdemerdemerdemerde je l'ai laissé chez ma mamie ! Zuuuuut, j'aurais tant aimé apparaître comme le chouchou. Ah je suis degdegdegdeg' ! Vite, vite, mon solex et chez mamie avant la fin de Plus belle la vie, sinon elle ronfle.
> 
> (j'en profite pour dire que j'ai grave kiffé le résumé du test de Narnia et que Coulie a un sacré talent... Green? Go !)





> Te défile pas. Sommaire ou tu prends 12 points.


Sans compter les 11 qu'il faut lui enlever pour avoir écrit Coulie.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Vous commencez à nous courir avec vos concours de zguègues entre bretons et normands à chaque numéro.

----------


## NitroG42

Demain, je vais en ville, alors il a intérêt à être dispo, sinon la nouvelle paire de seins de Gringo, vous savez où elle va passer...

----------


## Threanor

C'est pas du tout mort Hordes et c'est tant mieux que le buzz soit retombé ça évite les boulets et les joueurs comme Half. Ma ville entame son 16ème jour et même si à ce niveau le gameplay monte clairement ses limites, c'est une bonne expérience de jeu de rôles social.

----------


## XWolverine

> C'est pas du tout mort Hordes et c'est tant mieux que le buzz soit retombé ça évite les boulets et les joueurs comme Half. Ma ville entame son 16ème jour et même si à ce niveau le gameplay monte clairement ses limites, c'est une bonne expérience de jeu de rôles social.


Une incohérence est présente dans ce raisonnement, saurez vous la trouver ?
Un jeu social mais qui n'est viable que pour une frange restreinte de la population, donc  :^_^:  Plus très social, non ?

----------


## Threanor

Ben social dans le sens "étude des comportements en groupe" hein, pas dans le sens socialiste, je ne crois pas que ce soit contradictoire.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Mouais...Autant les débuts c'est sympa, quand on découvre les mécanismes de jeu, autant ça devient vite lassant, justement quand tout le monde connaît bien les chaînes  de construction et le reste. On se contente de reproduire les techniques d'une ville à l'autre...Pas très palpitant au fond.
Finalement c'est plus intéressant quand y'a du Kevin à bannir, les pillages de banque et les abrutis qui crèvent connement au milieu du désert.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> et les abrutis qui crèvent connement au milieu du désert


 ::ninja::

----------


## Septa

Vim c'est naze.

Emacs c'est mieux.

Sinon l'article sur Horde est beau... Ca donne envie d'essayer de faire la même chose...

----------


## sucemoncabot

> Si je trouve pas mon CPC dans le boite aux lettres ce soir en rentrant je brûle un bébé panda.
> Parution le 15 Juillet qu'y disaient. 
> Rogntudjjuu


L'équipe de bras cassés de CPC a maintenant la mort d'un bébé panda sur la conscience.
Nan, sans dec, c'est la première fois que je vois mon ptit magazine sur l'étal du kiosque avant de le trouver dans ma boite aux lettres
:&#39;(

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Ha ha, avec Boulon, sur la fin de la première ville, on tabassait des gens parce qu'on savait qu'on allait crever, en les insultant copieusement (en RP bien entendu).
Ce fut ma meilleure partie.  :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui, c'était le bon temps.
La meilleure ville reste kand même celle de Threanor, où les déviants sont éxécutés à vue & co...

----------


## getcha

> La meilleure ville reste kand même celle de Threanor, où les déviants sont éxécutés à vue & co...


Des techniques qui ont fait leurs preuves depuis longtemps...

----------


## O.Boulon

Evidemment.
Un des meilleurs moments, c'est quand Thréthré leur balance et " sinon, vous voulez pas choisir un shérif qui aurait le droit de vie ou de mort sur les habitants pour éviter des votes fastidieux ?"
Et nos amis les francaouis applaudissent en choeur.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Hordes: Prochain sujet d'étude pour les ethnologues et spécialistes du comportement ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Oui, c'était le bon temps.
> La meilleure ville reste kand même celle de Threanor, où les déviants sont éxécutés à vue & co...





> Evidemment.
> Un des meilleurs moments, c'est quand Thréthré leur balance et " sinon, vous voulez pas choisir un shérif qui aurait le droit de vie ou de mort sur les habitants pour éviter des votes fastidieux ?"
> Et nos amis les francaouis applaudissent en choeur.


Ma premiere ville etait exactement comme ca, c'etait juste a crever de rire.
Entre les fermetures de portes a 20h juste pour faire crever un type dehors et les longs posts d'insultes sur solistes, je m'etais bien poilé.

----------


## Yo-gourt

Ce qui donne sa force à CPC c'est le fait d'arriver à lire 10 pages de tests sur des jeux qu'on devine bien nazes ) l'avance, Narnia, Kungfu Panda...et se régaler tout de même.
C'est très fort!
C'est peut-être ça le talent...Lire un article dont le sujet et complètement innintéressant, mais apprécier le talent de l'auteur.
Enfin je dis ça je l'ai pas reçu, c'est peut-être bien nul avec de grosses blagues bien grasses...ah mreud comme d'hab...bon ben je vais quand même me marrer  :;):

----------


## ElGato

Je l'ai pas encore lu, mais la couverture est immonde. 
Elle me rappelle vaguement le numéro "spécial E3" avec SupCom en couv', qui avait fait verser des larmes de sang aux honnêtes lecteurs.

Et cette police...C'est Zoulou qui a perdu un pari ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Cet imprimeur, quelle plaie.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Ca rendait mieux à l'écran !!

----------


## Pelomar

"J'étais bourré, je m'en suis rendu compte que le lendemain matin..."

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Nan, cette fois-ci, tout est voulu, j'aime ma couv'. La rédac' aussi d'ailleurs.

----------


## b0b0

moi jaime bien ou pas

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

moi j'aime pas ou bien

----------


## b0b0

Sauf la bulle , j'aime pas trop le truc sur le côté :/

----------


## ElGato

> Nan, cette fois-ci, tout est voulu, j'aime ma couv'. La rédac' aussi d'ailleurs.


C'est pas pour autant qu'elle est jolie, note bien.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

J'en conviens en toute modestie.

----------


## NitroG42

J'aime la couv.

----------


## Goji

Meeerde, je viens de souiller la double-page sur Starcraft 2 avec mon sandwich pain-mayonnaise. Toutes mes excuses à son auteur.
Sinon les illustrations du dossier "Lutte contre le piratage" sont pixellisées, ce canavre est vraiment une sangsule.

----------


## getcha

> Meeerde, je viens de souiller la double-page sur Starcraft 2 avec mon sandwich pain-mayonnaise. Toutes mes excuses à son auteur.
> Sinon les illustrations du dossier "Lutte contre le piratage" sont pixellisées, ce canavre est vraiment une sangsule.


C'est fait exprès, le piratage détruit l'art... Ce canal me sangsule !

----------


## b0b0

C'est normal canard plus c'est crypté

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Half dans le PQ : "vous l'aurai compris"


C'est pas bien de pas corriger ses fautes pour se moquer.

----------


## Goji

C'est fait exprès, voir la note en bas de l'article cons(t)erné.
Cette canule me strangule.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Oui je sais j'ai lu la note. Et c'est pas bien.
Mais c'est rigolo.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Je l'ai toujours pas  ::cry:: .

----------


## Nelfe

Raaaah j'peux pas me l'acheter aujourd'hui  ::cry:: 
Pourquoi il est pas sortit hier  ::cry::

----------


## Guest

Parce qu'hier c'était dimanche.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non c'était Lundi.
Bien essayé.
Faut vraiment que tu déssoules après tes WE toi.

----------


## Guest

Non mais ça m'arrangerait qu'hier ça soit dimanche en fait. Sinon j'aime bien la couverture.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Non mais ça m'arrangerait qu'hier ça soit dimanche en fait. Sinon j'aime bien la couverture.


Moi pas. Ca voudrait dire qu'on n'est que Lundi, et que demain je bosse, alors que cette semaine, ce n'est pas le cas. Sans oublier que ça repousserait le week end.
Donc non. Définitivement non.

----------


## Velgos

Rah putain ! b0b0 de nommé dans mon canard ! C'est inacceptable, je désabonne mon kiosquiste immédiatement ! De qui se moque-t-on? C'est une honte !

----------


## Vacnor

> Rah putain ! b0b0 de nommé dans mon canard ! C'est inacceptable, je désabonne mon kiosquiste immédiatement ! De qui se moque-t-on? C'est une honte !


J'hésite à l'acheter du coup, là.

----------


## Velgos

Franchement, achète-le mais arrache la page 9 en fermant les yeux.
Je n'ose même pas dire qui est l'indélicat à avoir commis cette ignominie, j'en ai les larmes qui me montent aux oeufs.

----------


## Ouaflechien

Depuis quelques temps je le reçois systématiquement en retard, souvent de plusieurs jours. Alors je le dis haut et fort, c'est un scandale et je vais me désabonner. 

n'ayant pas ce numéro à la seyante couverture en téflon moule burnes je ne dirais rien de plus.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

N'empêche...
La couverture est moche.
Limite c'est la femme de ménage qui l'a faite nan ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Punaise, moi non plus je l'ai toujours pas.

----------


## Marty

Ce numéro est comme le caca : surpuissant !

J'ai pas tout lu mais rien que l'article sur "Hordes"  ::wub::  et le ptit article sur Raven squad... ::wub:: 
Sans parler des tests (Hulk  ::rolleyes:: ) et de la BD.

Ah et aussi, le screen de Wow est flippant avec le truc enfin le mec dessus.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Rah putain ! b0b0 de nommé dans mon canard ! C'est inacceptable, je désabonne mon kiosquiste immédiatement ! De qui se moque-t-on? C'est une honte !


C'est vrai que si on nomme b0b0 alors qu'il a rien fait, c'est un scandale, toussa.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Punaise, moi non plus je l'ai toujours pas.


Tssss, aucune reconnaissance envers ton travail...

Drapeau Breton envisageable.

----------


## Murne

Putain, ça fait deux jours que je me traine jusqu'à la boite aux lettres pour rien, y'en a marre.

----------


## Guest

> Punaise, moi non plus je l'ai toujours pas.


Viens j'ai des banderolles.

----------


## Arthur Rabot



----------


## JuBoK

5 euros  ::o:   ::o: 

putain faut que j'm'abonne :\ J'ai faillit pas pouvoir l'acheter.

----------


## b0b0

Moi je le trouverais jamais à soulac il me faut ce numéro  :B): 


Et puis c'est rien moi j'ai bien déjà cité boulon sur le forum et personne n'en a fait tout un foin

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Moi je le trouverais jamais à soulac il me faut ce numéro 
> 
> 
> Et puis c'est rien moi j'ai bien déjà cité boulon sur le forum et personne n'en a fait tout un foin


T'as qu'a encore gagner un concours.

----------


## b0b0

> T'as qu'a encore gagner un concours.


Je voulais m'abonner mais j'ai oublié à cause d pleins de trucs.

Sinon  un concours est prévu bientôt 


:zoulou: :<_<:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Dans 30mn le prochain concours...

----------


## Nelfe

> Punaise, moi non plus je l'ai toujours pas.


En Ardèche ils parachutent les magazines (trop tendu d'envoyer des camions de ravitaillements) donc ptet que le parachute avec les CPC a été bouffé par les loups.

----------


## b0b0

Bon qui me scane ce truc que je vois

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Bon qui me scane ce truc que je vois


Si tu as encore ton accès à la webcam je peux te le montrer rapido.

----------


## b0b0

> Si tu as encore ton accès à la webcam je peux te le montrer rapido.


Cool tu tourneras les pages lentement que je puisse le lire en live

----------


## Velgos

Aaah le vil piège à ego que t'as tendu ce coquard de Boulon. Tu vas t'auto-détruire, étouffé dans ta funeste gloriole warholienne, et il t'auras vaincu par où tu pêches la morue.

Adieu, b0b0, ton heure arrive.

----------


## Next

Pour eviter la rupture de stock j'ai acheté mon cpc aujourd'hui, histoire de pas avoir l'air d'un idiot dans 2 semaines à l'aeroport sans CPC en kiosque ni lecture pour le voyage.

Par contre le + dur ca va etre de me retenir de le lire...  ::sad::

----------


## b0b0

> Aaah le vil piège à ego que t'as tendu ce coquard de Boulon. Tu vas t'auto-détruire, étouffé dans ta funeste gloriole warholienne, et il t'auras vaincu par où tu pêches la morue.
> 
> Adieu, b0b0, ton heure arrive.


C'est surtout un énorme plagiat, mon original b0b0 est mieux.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> En Ardèche ils parachutent les magazines (trop tendu d'envoyer des camions de ravitaillements) donc ptet que le parachute avec les CPC a été bouffé par les loups.


Je suis Corrèze.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je ne l'ai pas non plus...  ::cry:: 
La poste est encore en grêve ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Nelfe

> Je suis Corrèze.


Corrèze, Ardèche, Berry, Creuse : même combat.

----------


## Velgos

Et une news qui parle du topic du coeur, mais où s'arrêteront-ils dans l'ignominie?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ackbar est mentionné dans l'article ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Et une news qui parle du topic du coeur, mais où s'arrêteront-ils dans l'ignominie?


Y a bien eu une news sur le site où j'étais directement quoté à ce propos.  ::ninja:: 




> Ackbar est mentionné dans l'article ?


Ils ont pas pu, j'ai losé après le bouclage.  ::P:

----------


## Septa

Merci à El gringo pour son article sur diablo... La première page surtout.

Je n'avais pas autant ris depuis pfiiuuu... Le dernier canard pc.

----------


## Casque Noir

c'est dingue ça que personne ne l'ait reçu. Dois y avoir une grève à la poste, c'est pas possible. Les mags ont été routés vendredi... Je comprends rien...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Trouvable aujourd'hui à La Défense. C'est déja ça. Par contre, c'est la première fois que je le lis en milieu de transport d'origine urbaine en forme de train de banlieur, PILE quand je pouvais entremettre une demoiselle d'apparence sexuellement courtoise. Mais avec un magazine de jeux vidéos, ça manque de classe. 

Quoique, cette pseudo greluche lisait 20 ans format poche. Finalement ...

----------


## Velgos

J'ai connu une femme qui retournerait la tête et le reste d'un homme intelligemment constitué et ça ne l'empêchait pas d'assouvir son vice en lisant cosmo.
Bref, ca veut rien dire, Rabot regarde bien Plus Belle La Vie, Laurent Gerra et Ruquier (ça commence à faire un gros dossier, quand même).

----------


## johnnyblaguos

J'ai connu une moche qui lisait du Descartes. Je ne vois pas le rapport.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> c'est dingue ça que personne ne l'ait reçu. Dois y avoir une grève à la poste, c'est pas possible. Les mags ont été routés vendredi... Je comprends rien...


Il y a peut être une grève, je n'ai pas eu de courrier depuis samedi. Je suis dans le 20ème à Paris.

----------


## Velgos

> J'ai connu une moche qui lisait du Descartes. Je ne vois pas le rapport.


Ah c'est donc le format poche qui te défrisait. Je comprends, c'est mesquin.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Non, c'est le test "Comment rendre votre mec fou de jalousie pour que plus jamais il ne regarde avec ses yeux autre chose que vos aisselles sous peine d'esmaculation" et l'article "comment faire péter un cable à votre mec en le trompant sous ses yeux pour le garder?" en couverture qui m'a gavé.

Fin du HS.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> J'ai connu une femme qui retournerait la tête et le reste d'un homme intelligemment constitué et ça ne l'empêchait pas d'assouvir son vice en lisant cosmo.
> Bref, ca veut rien dire, Rabot regarde bien Plus Belle La Vie, Laurent Gerra et Ruquier (ça commence à faire un gros dossier, quand même).



Comme c'est petit...

...frangin.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Si je l'ai pas demain, je peux avoir une lettre d'excuse de la part de Rabot?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

On n'a pas assez de papier.

----------


## Nelfe

Voilà à force de pirater CPC sur Emule bah ils ont plus assez d'argent pour s'offrir du papier.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Si je l'ai pas demain, je peux avoir une lettre d'excuse de la part de Rabot?


Et non, La Poste est en grève !
C'est fou ces gens qui ne suivent pas.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais bah en même temps, la Poste...
Faudrait qu'ils annoncent aux infos quand elle N'EST PAS en grève...On suivrait plus facilement.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

La Poste en grève ? Bah alors c'est très zoné non ? J'ai eu mon courrier moi ce matin.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Hé ben, j'ai bien fait de ne pas descendre à Tours pour rien aujourd'hui.

Putain, je veux mon CPC !!!! ::cry::

----------


## XWolverine

Boah, je la trouve bien la couv, moi (sûrement une erreur de l'imprimeur  ::P: )

Spéciale dédicace au test de Hulk. Vrai qu'il faut déployer une sacré imagination comme le Boulon pour trouver des moyens toujours différents de décrire une bouse. Oui, Iron Man est battu  :;):

----------


## Nomad

> Boah, je la trouve bien la couv, moi (sûrement une erreur de l'imprimeur )
> 
> Spéciale dédicace au test de Hulk. Vrai qu'il faut déployer une sacré imagination comme le Boulon pour trouver des moyens toujours différents de décrire une bouse. Oui, Iron Man est battu


J'ai (edith) piaffé de rire en lisant la note.

----------


## M.Rick75

J'en ai lu que des (gros) bouts et ça a l'air pas mal. Surtout le dossier de Grand Maitre B, juste survolé pour l'instant... ça a l'air assez dense et j'avais vraiment bien aimé son premier il y a quelques semaines (j'vais faire un peu langue de pute.. mais entre un article de la sorte ou 8 pages sur les souris du marché... mon coeur balance à peine).

La description d'une partie de Hordes est tordante et on se demande si tout est vrai.
J'ai bien aimé le lapsus de Boulon, aussi, dans le test de Supreme Ruler... qui en dit assez long sur ce à quoi il pensait en testant ce jeu.
Et il me semble bien que des forumeurs se voient récompensés de tant d'effort sur le site, bObO et Oni Oni il me semble (dans un intertitre sur Red Alert 3), salué par Boulon. Enfin la gloire les mecs!!! (j'ai bien lu la réponse que faisait bObO dans un post précédent)

Sinon, un jour, il faudra que je demande ce que ça veut dire en langage Geek "Green", "MrGreen" ou encore "Woot" (bd de Couly). A moins de chercher sur le net... ou de décider définitivement que je dois m'en foutre un peu, en fait.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> La Poste en grève ? Bah alors c'est très zoné non ? J'ai eu mon courrier moi ce matin.


Les départs en vacances afffectent quelques peu la distribution du courrier des fois. Et comme on est en pleine période de grandes vacances, ben il y a des soucis ici et là.

----------


## PrinceGITS

On peut transformer son abonnement avec envoi par la poste en abonnement avec retrait à la rédac ? : optimiste:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Pour être cité dans le mag : floodez  ::P:  Nan j'avoue pour b0b0 j'aime bien ses créations toshop.

----------


## Camui

Heu, acheté hier en Paysanie.

D'ailleurs, l'endroit où je suis sûr de le trouver le jour de sa sortie, c'est pas du tout chez un professionnel de la profession, mais chez les mousquetaires qui KOMBATent la vie chère. Etonnant, non ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Mortel.

Mortel Kombat... Ouais c'est nul mais j'assume.

----------


## Pelomar

Euh... vous deservez dans le coin de Melbourne ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Nooooooooooooooooooooon.

Je l'ai pas.

----------


## Nelfe

Tu aurais du rester dans un coin civilisé Là maintenant ton mag' sert de bouffe aux loups, je t'avais préviendu

(bon je l'ai pas moi non plus mais j'me suis pas encore bougé le cul jusqu'à Tours)

----------


## Lezardo

Quelque part ça me rassure que tu n'ai rien reçu parce que moi non plus  ::|:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Ce canal est une sandale.

----------


## Velgos

Y'a une news où Boulon parle de Julien Lepers et j'ai encore ri. Damned !
Non mais d'habitude je ne ris qu'intérieurement, là je ne sais pas ce qui ce passe... et pourtant je plutôt morose en ce moment.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Boulon colle à l'actu. Je pense que c'est un clin d'oeil pour faire comprendre à Christian Ginger Bale qu'il ne peut pas test en tutu noir.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Haha, le test d'incredible hulk... Ben dites donc, les devs se sont bien foutus de la gueule du monde avec leur screens de preview  :^_^: 




> Y'a une news où Boulon parle de Julien Lepers et j'ai encore ri. Damned !


Boulon se Guy Carlierise ?  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

+1 Boite aux lettre vide
Je vais dynamiter la Poste, ça leur apprendra à fournir le service pour lequel on paye.

----------


## Nelfe

> Haha, le test d'incredible hulk... Ben dites donc, les devs se sont bien foutus de la gueule du monde avec leur screens de preview 
> 
> 
> Boulon se Guy Carlierise ?


Tant qu'il a pas le double menton.

----------


## Camui

> Mortel.
> 
> Mortel Kombat... Ouais c'est nul mais j'assume.


Non c'est pas nul.

D'ailleurs, le pire, c'est de chanter Dragon Ball Z par Ariane quand elle dit "KOMBAT TOUS LES MECHONTS", et au boulot, s'il te plaît. Ca, oui, c'est le pire.

Sinon le test d'Etagère Solide en Métal 4 sur la PS3, il est bien vu que j'y ai retrouvé de mes sensations de joueur. 

Sinon (bis) j'ai toujours autant l'air con, comme à l'époque dans Pif, à tourner le magazine dans tous les sens pour lire la bd de Couly qu'il faudrait découper mais en fait non vu que j'ai pas que ça à foutre.

----------


## Kierkegaard

> +1 Boite aux lettre vide
> Je vais dynamiter la Poste, ça leur apprendra à fournir le service pour lequel on paye.


Ah, je ne suis pas le seul à avoir des envies de ce genre ce matin  ::|:

----------


## b0b0

Peut être qu'en fait ce numéro n'existe pas :musiquequifaitpeur:

----------


## Nelfe

Sylvine a prit les rênes de la rédaction et le Canard va finir comme le Canard à l'Orange.

----------


## Velgos

> Peut être qu'en fait ce numéro n'existe pas :musiquequifaitpeur:


Je reçois toutes les six heures une alerte me demandant de poster sur ce ce topic afin d'entretenir le buzz.
Mais en vrai ils l'ont pas encore finit, ils gravent les CD de démo et terminent de monter le clip de leur danse de l'été.

----------


## b0b0

Y'a un teaser sur youtube  ::o:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Y'a un tube sur deezer.


Bien complet, mais je m'attendais à plus de news en fait ceci dit (m'était avis que le format news doublait aussi).

Par contre, pour l'avis de Thréanor sur les graphismes bisounours de Diablo 3, ca me parait étrange. C'est une simple évocation de la polémique ou un réel jugement esthétique ?

----------


## Velgos

Tu l'as pas encore reçu toi non plus, Johnny?

(c'est Gringo le papier Diablo3)

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je l'ai trouvé hier à La Défense (je ne suis pas abonné) et j'ai eu le temps de le survoler un poil dans les transports en commun.

----------


## b0b0

> Je l'ai trouvé hier à La Défense (je ne suis pas abonné) et j'ai eu le temps de  survoler un poil dans les transports en commun.


Tu l'a trouvé par terre ?

----------


## Rom1

rien reçu non plus alors que d'habitude je l'ai en premier  ::cry::  (enfin presque)

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Gros gros problème de distribution pour les abonnés, pour l'instant on ne sait pas d'où ça vient.

----------


## b0b0

> Gros gros problème de distribution pour les abonnés, pour l'instant on ne sait pas d'où ça vient.


Du distributeur ?

----------


## Rom1

> Gros gros problème de distribution pour les abonnés, pour l'instant on ne sait pas d'où ça vient.


La faute a l'imprimeur je pense...

Mais ça veut dire que je le recevrais pas demain alors? après je suis plus en France, du coup je l'aurais qu'en Septembre  ::cry::

----------


## Velgos

Ohlalala vous allez rater la BD centrale de Coulie co-écrite par Mr Pomme de Terre ! Et le test d'un écran 3D ! Et le premier test de Rabot !

(haha je me goinfre, d'habitude je l'ai toujours 3 à 4 jours après tout le monde)

----------


## Pelomar

Et il sera quand en PDF ?  ::cry::

----------


## b0b0

> Ohlalala vous allez rater la BD centrale de Coulie co-écrite par Mr Pomme de Terre ! Et le test d'un écran 3D ! Et le premier test de Rabot !
> 
> (haha je me goinfre, d'habitude je l'ai toujours 3 à 4 jours après tout le monde)


Tu me le pretera quand tu l'aura finit ?

----------


## Velgos

Je suis en train de mettre en place un site pirate: www.canardpcontime.te qui consistera à publier en PDF les N° de CPC AVANT leur arrivée en boite aux lettres.
Mais peut-être ne devrais-je pas en parler ici car je risq

----------


## b0b0

> Je suis en train de mettre en place un site pirate: www.canardpcontime.te qui consistera à publier en PDF les N° de CPC AVANT leur arrivée en boite aux lettres.
> Mais peut-être ne devrais-je pas en parler ici car je risq


Pas mal le numéro 250 de CPC

Merci velgos

----------


## Nelfe

Voilà j'ai envoyé ma soeur en ville me l'acheter pendant que moi je reste chez moi à manger des chips devant le paycay.

----------


## NitroG42

> Haha, le test d'incredible hulk... Ben dites donc, les devs se sont bien foutus de la gueule du monde avec leur screens de preview


Pour infos, c'est juste que la version pc reprend les graph de la version ps2 en haute résolution...
Et oui c'est honteux.
Sur 360 ou PS3, l'intéret n'est pas plus grand, mais c'est déjà un peu moins moche.

----------


## b0b0

> Voilà j'ai envoyé ma soeur en ville me l'acheter pendant que moi je reste chez moi à manger des chips devant le paycay.


Moi ma soeur voudra jamais  ::sad::

----------


## NitroG42

> Moi ma soeur voudra jamais


Envoie-la chez moi.

----------


## b0b0

> Envoie-la chez moi.


D'accord

----------


## NitroG42

> D'accord


Merde merde merde 
Avec le nouveau canard pc je voulais dire.

----------


## nicobos

je l'ai pas dans ma boîte à lettres... J'habite à Lille quand même !
c'est quoi ce binz !
c'est la poste qui déconne ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Tu l'a trouvé par terre ?


Tombé du camion... de la poste  ::|: 




> Ah et aussi, le screen de Wow est flippant avec le truc enfin le mec dessus.


Ca m'a choqué aussi, j'ai failli en faire une descente d'organe, posé sur mon trône pas de glace. C'est quoi ce cosplayer par-dessus le screenshot?

Les 2 pages sur hordes, génial  ::wub:: 

Félicitations a Arthur Rabot, qui a le droit de décharger ses collègues de leur charge de bouses mensuelle. Et a Zoulou, qui se fait stalker jusqu'aux toilettes  par au moins un des sus-nommés collègues  ::o:

----------


## Goji

Les 3 images de l'article sur WOW sont piégées.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Gros gros problème de distribution pour les abonnés, pour l'instant on ne sait pas d'où ça vient.


C'est encore la faute à l'imprimeur ça :boucémissaire:

----------


## jackft

> Ce qui donne sa force à CPC c'est le fait d'arriver à lire 10 pages de tests sur des jeux qu'on devine bien nazes ) l'avance, Narnia, Kungfu Panda...et se régaler tout de même.
> C'est très fort!
> C'est peut-être ça le talent...Lire un article dont le sujet et complètement innintéressant, mais apprécier le talent de l'auteur.


ça va les violons ?

----------


## XWolverine

> Pour être cité dans le mag : floodez  Nan j'avoue pour b0b0 j'aime bien ses créations toshop.


Oui, enfin, la mention à b0b0 n'est pas vraiment ce qu'on peut appeler un hommage, hein  ::P:

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Oui, enfin, la mention à b0b0 n'est pas vraiment ce qu'on peut appeler un hommage, hein


Bon vous arrêtez de nous teaser les mauvais fans là?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Punaise la rédac là vous voulez pas de pdf tant que c'est pas sécurisé mais à cause de quelques méchants ici présent on connait déja 80% des trucs dedans le 175. Et moi qui l'ai acheté mais ne VEUT pas le lire avant samedi sur la plage abandonné, coquillages et crustacés quoi merde !

----------


## b0b0

> Oui, enfin, la mention à b0b0 n'est pas vraiment ce qu'on peut appeler un hommage, hein


Si un hommage dans la face.  :B):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je chouine  ::cry::  moi non plus je ne l'ai pas reçu.
L'attente d'une semaine supplémentaire était déjà difficile à vivre...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Punaise la rédac là vous voulez pas de pdf tant que c'est pas sécurisé mais à cause de quelques méchants ici présent on connait déja 80% des trucs dedans le 175. Et moi qui l'ai acheté mais ne VEUT pas le lire avant samedi sur la plage abandonné, coquillages et crustacés quoi merde !


Haha pleutre, décampe donc de ce topic dans ce cas.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Haha pleutre, décampe donc de ce topic dans ce cas.


Pourquoi pleutre ? J'ai pas peur du contenu hein, je trouve juste dommage de donner trop d'infos aux nombreuses personnes qui ne peuvent pas encore le lire.  ::|: 

Et puis go pve noob.

----------


## thomzon

Question !

Je me suis abonné (ouay vous m'avez eu, bande de moules) dimanche dans la journée. Je suppose que je ne recevrai pas ce numéro, et que je vais devoir l'acheter en librairie ?

----------


## b0b0

Haha  la réponse du rébus de la page de jeu c'est : "vagin"

----------


## TheToune

Ce retard est un véritable drame écologique ... Tous les abonnés vont être obligé de prendre leur voiture pour aller l'acheter à un point de vente. Et je ne vous parle pas des baleines qui vont s'échouer exprès sur les berges de la seine en signe de protestation.
Et du rechauffement climatique qui va monter la température parce qu'il n'aura rien de mieux à faire.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Et je ne vous parle pas des baleines qui vont s'échouer exprès sur les berges de la seine en signe de protestation.


Paris plage est à l'eau  ::cry::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Les 3 images de l'article sur WOW sont piégées.


Ah, j'avais vu que le guignol déguisé.

----------


## Tink

> Question !
> 
> Je me suis abonné (ouay vous m'avez eu, bande de moules) dimanche dans la journée. Je suppose que je ne recevrai pas ce numéro, et que je vais devoir l'acheter en librairie ?


C'est tres mignon comme question...si si je t'assure!

----------


## Guest

> c'est dingue ça que personne ne l'ait reçu. Dois y avoir une grève à la poste, c'est pas possible. Les mags ont été routés vendredi... Je comprends rien...





> Question !
> 
> Je me suis abonné (ouay vous m'avez eu, bande de moules) dimanche dans la journée. Je suppose que je ne recevrai pas ce numéro, et que je vais devoir l'acheter en librairie ?


Je suppose aussi.

----------


## Goji

C'est curieux chez les marins ce besoin de traiter les gens de moules.

----------


## thomzon

Ok, c'est bien ce que j'pensais.

Vais aller l'acheter bêtement alors  ::o:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Haha, très bon le test de Hulk !

----------


## Nelfe

Ma soeur est pas encore rentrée j'aimerais lire mon CPC  :<_<:

----------


## b0b0

> Ma soeur est pas encore rentrée j'aimerais lire mon CPC


LA malédiction est en marche

----------


## Nelfe

Tant pis j'enverrais ma brique de lait maléfique chercher le CPC si il le faut.
Mais elle sait pas très bien compter encore.

----------


## Yo-gourt

Ben moi aussi rien dans le petit hameau de Bordeaux...C'est un scandale!
Je me désabonne! na!

Ok...pour en reprendre pour 2 ans...

----------


## Therapy2crew

Pour punir un ami qui d'habitude achète CPC, je l'ai ... ABONNE !!!
HA HA HA il est dans la merde !!!

----------


## bakura

Bonsoir  ::o: 

Je suis abonné mais je n'ai toujours pas reçu mon CPC n°175. Que faire dans ces cas là ?  ::o:   ::huh::

----------


## Guest

Attendre.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Comme tout le monde.

----------


## b0b0

> Comme tout le monde.


T'as pas de personnalité  :B):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bonsoir 
> 
> Je suis abonné mais je n'ai toujours pas reçu mon CPC n°175. Que faire dans ces cas là ?


 
Abonnes-toi à Joy****

----------


## Nelfe

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ma soeur l'a pas trouvéééééééééééééééééééééé  éééééééééé §§§§

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est pas l'excuse pour cacher le fait qu'elle n'ait pas cherché ?

----------


## Camui

Ah merde, c'était sa soeur ?

----------


## NitroG42

Je suis déçu, Boulon à vraiment été trop gentil avec Hulk.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ou quand l'objectivité journalistiqu se retrouve outrageusement balayée par l'empathie suscitée par un alter-égo au teint de légumineuse.

----------


## getcha

J'ai enfin mis la main dessus ! Cette sandale c'est du renard !

----------


## elkoo

> Je suis Corrèze.


En Haute-Vienne il est arrivé, il n'y en avait qu'un dans ma superette... M'enfin la hiérarchie est respectée!

----------


## Vacnor

Tient, moi je l'ai eu hier mon (gros) Canard, il est vraiment bien, plein d'humour, de tests fantastiques, de news génialissimes.
Au faites, les abonnés, vous l'avez toujours pas ? ::siffle::  ::siffle::

----------


## ElGato

Je trouve toujours la couverture moche (¡ el imprimeuro no pasara!) mais c'est un des CPC les plus marrants que j'aie jamais lu, y'a des conneries absolument partout, et la plupart des jeux testés sont mauvais donc c'est encore plus drôle.

Et la page de pub pour le serveur TF2 m'a bien fait marrer aussi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tient, moi je l'ai eu hier mon (gros) Canard, il est vraiment bien, plein d'humour, de tests fantastiques, de news génialissimes.
> Au faites, les abonnés, vous l'avez toujours pas ?


Nan
Mais on s'est dit qu'on pouvait vous laisser l'occasion de l'avoir avant nous une ou deux fois par an.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Nan
> Mais on s'est dit qu'on pouvait vous laisser l'occasion de l'avoir avant nous une ou deux fois par mois.


Ouais.

----------


## Velgos

Tain c'est vrai qu'il y a un clin d'oeil à Oni-oni-oni-oni je suis outré, cubité, tonnelé !

----------


## b0b0

> Tain c'est vrai qu'il y a un clin d'oeil à Oni-oni-oni-oni je suis outré, cubité, tonnelé !


ça parle de biere ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Non, je crois que c'est une blague culinairo-catchesque sur _Oni on ring_.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Toujours pas de Canard pour moi alors que tous mes autres hebdos sont arrivés en temps et en heure.

C'est moche.

----------


## Vacnor

> Toujours pas de Canard pour moi alors que tous mes autres hebdos sont arrivés en temps et en heure.
> 
> C'est moche.


Même génération catch ?

----------


## Rom1

Rien non plus chez moi  ::cry::  et j'ai 1h de RER a faire cette aprem re  ::cry::

----------


## La Mimolette

Mon canard n'étant toujours pas là je me lance dans la lecture du Guide du Voyageur Intergalactique... Et bien, que dire à part que niveau humour j'ai l'impression d'avoir du O. Boulon dans les mains :D
Je sais je lèche mais je l'aime ce heavy grandeur nature!

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ouais enfin comparer Boulon et Douglas Adams...

Trop gros, passera pas  ::P: .

----------


## moot

Je me joins à Leo pour chanter les louanges du dossier sur la loi HADOPI. J'ai lu le pavé d'une traite. Ca m'arrive pas souvent, encore moins quand ça parle de droit !

----------


## Saumon

> Au faites, les abonnés, vous l'avez toujours pas ?


Non toujours pas.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ouais enfin comparer Boulon et Douglas Adams...
> 
> Trop gros, passera pas .


Putain, mais on l'a déjà dit: il est pas du tout gros Boulon ! Vous allez m'le vexer.

----------


## La Mimolette

Comme disait J. Chirac : _"Plus c'est gros, mieux ça passe!"_

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Il parlait de Rocco Siffredi nan ?


@Jeckyl: même pas peur! Tu me diras si en temps normal tu le trouve souvent le 13 ou le 29 du mois dans ta maison de presse le Cpc  ::P: 
Et en t'abonnant, tu sauves un bébé Gringo.

----------


## Lt Anderson

N'empêche que toutes ces références au forum de CPC risque de rendre le magazine hermétique au commun des mortels. Non?  ::ninja::

----------


## Velgos

Non, j'ai beau m'en outrager, ce ne sont que des clins d'œil. Il ne faudrait pas que ce soit systématique mais j'ai confiance.

D'ailleurs moi je n'ai absolument rien compris au trip de Gringo sur les bibliothèques dans la preview Diablo 3, quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah le dernier numéro avant les vacances, s'il faut un temps pour les clins d'oeil, c'est maintenant (la rédac boycottant sauvagement le 1° avril).

Eh, on vous souhaite plein de soleil, de vahinés et de cocktails glacés, les mecs  ::): .

----------


## Threanor

> N'empêche que toutes ces références au forum de CPC risque de rendre le magazine hermétique au commun des mortels. Non?


oui ça va rester exceptionnel. D'ailleurs c'est une coïncidence qu'il y en ait deux dans le même numéro, on ne s'est pas concerté.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bref, ca veut rien dire, Rabot regarde bien Plus Belle La Vie, Laurent Gerra et Ruquier (ça commence à faire un gros dossier, quand même).


Omagad§§§

----------


## rip-e

Bonnes vacances à tous !

----------


## Marty

> Les 3 images de l'article sur WOW sont piégées.


Effectivement et j'avais pas remarquer. Mais c'est plus visible sur l'un d'eux.

AHAHAH mais la tete du cosplay.  :^_^: 

La rubrique dowload est aussi particulierement excellente. Surtout l'article sur Sound Borb.  :^_^:

----------


## sissi

Toujours pas recu...

Bougez avec la poste...
 ::cry::

----------


## Lezardo

> Toujours pas recu...
> 
> Bougez avec la poste...


Ne pleure plus tiens...
http://www.canardplus.com/news-27715...s_news---.html

----------


## b0b0

> oui ça va rester exceptionnel. D'ailleurs c'est une coïncidence qu'il y en ait deux dans le même numéro, on ne s'est pas concerté.


Tant mieux j'ai pas envie qu'on parle de moi dans tous les numéros  ::ninja::

----------


## XWolverine

Ce crobar est à 100 balles.

----------


## Jolaventur

Au fait Sonia elle a un peu des gouts de caca avec ces albums en papier culture 

Bon en fait je m'en fous c'est juste quelle est sur le topic alors j'en profite 

Raaaahh à part Judith c'est pas des vraies filles

----------


## half

Moi j'aime pas ce numéro.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

C'est surtout que je trouve chelou que Tink bosse à la rédac un soir. Licence poétique coulienne je suppose.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Au fait Sonia elle a un peu des gouts de caca avec ces albums en papier culture



Nightwish, Epica...  :<_<:

----------


## half

> Nightwish, Epica...


Nightwish c'est bon !!!

----------


## Yo-gourt

> ça va les violons ?


Oui très bien...je vois pas le problème...enfin... ::|: 

Oui je trouve ça quand même super de lire des tests de jeux bien nazes, juste pour les lires...ont s'en fout au final du test puisque le jeu est naze. Va faire la même chiose sur jeuxvideo magasine du dimanche...

Enfin le magasine c'est rien, moi j'attends toujours la réponse pour le crédit de mon appart...merci la Banque Postale  ::):

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Nightwish c'est bon !!!


S'toi qu'est bonne ... Oh ! Oh mad'moiselle !! Oh 06 combien ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

L'édito me fait peur.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Nightwish, Epica...


Tss Béotien

----------


## Nelfe

Haha aujourd'hui ce numéro sera mien !

(j'espère)

----------


## Flubber

> Toujours pas de Canard pour moi alors que tous mes autres hebdos sont arrivés en temps et en heure.
> 
> C'est moche.


En même temps Molosses News ou Sanglier techniques de chasses qui sont connus pour être tes magazines de chevet, je comprend que la poste s'en débarasse.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Le premier on dirait Generation Catch avec des chiens.

----------


## Goji

Je déclare El Gringo Grand Gourou de la section Download.
C'est sans appel, et c'est pour l'éternité.
Et merci à Grand Maître B pour son Jurigeek sur le projet de loi HADOPI, bien écrit et limpide.
Sinon, comme d'habitude, je regrette les sempiternels jeux débiles de l'été, mais comme il en faut pour tous les goûts (par exemple là j'écoute le dernier Beck et je l'aime beaucoup) je passe l'éponge sur le capot de ma voiture, c'est tout de même plus sympa de partir en week-end avec une bagnole qui brille.

----------


## Llyd

Ayé, il est arrivé au fin fond de la Wallonie profonde !!!

Je vais enfin pouvoir retourner aux ouatères. 5€40 tout de même, prix belge....

----------


## Lezardo

Toujours aucun signes de "volaille domestique" dans ma boite aux lettres . Les abonnées sont décidément maudit cette été  ::|:

----------


## Pelomar

C'est pour vous obliger a sortir de chez vous et a vous bouger le cul.
Quel présence d'esprit a CPC quand meme.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Reçu.

----------


## LooZtrA

mais vous bossez chez vous ou pas du tout pour savoir à 11h et des brouettes qu'il est dans votre boite aux lettres?

raaa, va falloir que je patiente ce soir pour savoir...

----------


## alx



----------


## Arthur Rabot

Enfin il est mien.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Un bon cru.
Le papier sur  Hordes est culte de chez culte.
Merci Half pour ces grands moments d'hilarité.

----------


## Kierkegaard

Reçu ce matin  ::lol:: 

Avec une contravention aussi :&#39;(

----------


## half

> Un bon cru.
> Le papier sur  Hordes est culte de chez culte.
> Merci Half pour ces grands moments d'hilarité.


Mon humanisme te remercie.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ceci explique ton sous-titre  ::): .

----------


## Plopman

Spoiler Alert! 


"Diablo 3 : Enfin un concurrent à Loki ?"



J'ai failli m'étrangler avec ma pomme.

----------


## Velgos

C'est officiellement le meilleur numéro de la publication deux fois mensuelle la plus drôle depuis Pompidou.
Allez les gars ! Vive la France !

----------


## alx

Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii il est arrivé, ça m'a l'air goutu et copieux tout ça !

Le papier a changé aussi, non ? Il a l'air carrément plus blingbling que d'habitude. Par contre léger problème d'impression, uniquement sur le dossier jurygeek : c'est légèrement flou et l'encre noire ressort plutôt violet/bleu.

----------


## b0b0

> C'est officiellement le meilleur numéro de la publication deux fois mensuelle la plus drôle depuis Pompidou.
> Allez les gars ! Vive la France !


Putain et je pourrais pas l'acheter :/

----------


## Marty

> Putain et je pourrais pas l'acheter :/


:nelson:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Le 18 à 18 heures est passé c'est con, faudrait se caler une autre date pour notre effort psychique maléfique.

----------


## Murne

> Le papier a changé aussi, non ? Il a l'air carrément plus blingbling que d'habitude. Par contre léger problème d'impression, uniquement sur le dossier jurygeek : c'est légèrement flou et l'encre noire ressort plutôt violet/bleu.


Les imprmieurs du Canard c'est des vicieux, on le sait.

En tout cas j'suis bien content de l'avoir juste avant de partir en vacances ! Effectivement, l'article sur Hordes est terrible, Fistuls of Frags m'a l'air pas mal aussi, faudra que j'essaie.

Et pour finir, les jeux sont tout bonnement excellents ! Bravo ! Et l'ours est un cru aussi, pour terminer le mag en beautée.

Bonnes vacances au fait.

----------


## pivwan

J'veux pas dénoncer, mais vous avez réussi à décaler le FJV d'une semaine dans les télex...

----------


## Nelfe

Haaaaaaaaa je l'ai enfin !

Un des meilleurs cru, sans déconner  ::P:

----------


## Saumon

Reçu aujourd'hui  ::):

----------


## Froyok

Fait chier tout ça...


Comme par hasard c'est le meilleur numéro de tout les temps et il de fait attendre !

J'aurais du m'abonner depuis longtemps...

----------


## DakuTenshi

::wub:: .

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Enfin je l'ai !!!!!!!

Maintenant, tout le jeu consiste à le faire durer jusqu'à début septembre.

Gniiiiii résiste gniiiiii peux... pas.

----------


## gripoil

> Enfin je l'ai !!!!!!!
> 
> Maintenant, tout le jeu consiste à le faire durer jusqu'à début septembre.
> 
> Gniiiiii résiste gniiiiii peux... pas.


Moi j'vais me le torcher pendant le train Antibes-Bordeaux...
Et encore ça sera qu'1/5 au mieux du temps total a passer &lt;_&lt;

----------


## Nyrius

Je l'ai , j'avais raler chez géant casino qui l'avais plus et la je l'ai retrouver !

 ::):   ::lol:: 

vraiment très bon numéro . 

et un test mythique de notre Boulon national.
qui ma valu un éclat de rire , a l'arrêt de bus ... avec des regards bizarre   ::ninja::  :canardpceffect:

----------


## Velgos

> Je l'ai , j'avais raler chez géant casino qui l'avais plus et la je l'ai retrouver !
> 
>  
> 
> vraiment très bon numéro . 
> 
> et un test mythique de notre Boulon national.
> qui ma valu un éclat de rire , a l'arrêt de bus ... avec des regards bizarre   :canardpceffect:


Oh le slurpeur ! Ouuuh la slurp ! La honte, il slurp !

----------


## Nelfe

Le test de Hulk, énorme, magnifique, le meilleur de tous les tests de tous les CPC  ::love::

----------


## greenflo

C'est bon, il est mien! Joie!
Je n'ai eu le temps que de lire les exploits de Half sur Hordes, c'est mon nouveau héros!

----------


## Jeckhyl

Arthur Rabot ayant été approuvé par ses pairs, le verra-t'on tester plus de jeux à l'avenir ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh oui, on va pas se gêner pour se décharger de notre boulot...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Oui, j'ai vu ta conception du boulot dans le test de _GalCiv 2_  ::): .

Bonne nouvelle en attendant pour Arthur  ::): .

----------


## sissi

Moi je trouve que Boulon est dur avec Hulk, sans blague, il mérite une meilleure notation. 
:lachlanstyle:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Superbe plaidoirie de Grand Maître B !
A mon humble avis le meilleur passage de ce Canard (même supérieur aux aventures de Half ou à la preview de D3, c'est dire).

Jusqu'à présent, chaque fois que je voyais le projet HADOPI critiqué, c'était par mes pairs, autant dire des gens pas vraiment impartiaux, qui criaient au loup.

Là, c'est par un avocat ne cachant pas que même si, légalement, il faut tout faire pour lutter contre le piratage, le loup existe, il nous le montre en gros plan, et dissèque même son anatomie.

Merci  ::): .

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Bonne nouvelle en attendant pour Arthur .



C'est pas toi qui va te taper Mon Coach Allemand et autres chefs d'œuvre vidéoludiques.

----------


## Nelfe

> C'est pas toi qui va te taper Mon Coach Allemand et autres chefs d'œuvre vidéoludiques.


C'est pas toi qui a testé Hulk, te plains pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Lezardo

Bon toujours pas Canard dans ma boite aux lettres  ::|:  J'attends lundi mais c'est bien la première fois que je le reçois pas en même temps que vous autres. Ca se passe comment pour les réclamations  :<_<:

----------


## Guest

> C'est pas toi qui va te taper Mon Coach Allemand et autres chefs d'œuvre vidéoludiques.


Bah c'est que du bonheur ça normalement.

----------


## b0b0

Mon coach allemand ça à l'air trop bien  ::o: 

Sinon il me faut justement un nouvel écran ce cpc m'aurait bien aidé :/

Un jour je le trouverais  :B):

----------


## Jeckhyl

En parlant d'écran, je suis assez dég' de savoir que l'écran 3D présenté par Casque, en plus de ne pas être dans mes moyens, nécessite d'avoir Vista, qui n'est pas dans mes moyens non plus.

----------


## Sylvine

Ouah, la traditionnelle BD de Couly!
"Miniaturisez-vous!"  :^_^: 
C'est presque aussi bien que les aventures de Buck Tintin.  ::ninja:: 
Nan serieux, si il veux sortir une BD complete comme ça, moi je l'achète immediatement.  ::wub::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Gringo, j'ai pas compris ta vanne de la bibliothèque  ::cry::

----------


## Velgos

Ouais pareil, j'aimerais en connaitre le sens.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Je veux que Rabot teste le jeu Tecktonik sur DS  ::o: .

----------


## Arthur Rabot

::sad::

----------


## Guest

Sur trois pages.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Excellent cru, vraiment.
Le dossier sur la loi Hadopi est très bon:enfin je peux comprendre des trucs abscons de lois à la con. Gloire à Grand Maitre B.

Par contre la BD centrale, à moins qu'il n'y ait des références cachés à des films ou autres trucs, j'ai pas trop capté. Pas très drôle.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Par contre la BD centrale, à moins qu'il n'y ait des références cachés à des films ou autres trucs, j'ai pas trop capté. Pas très drôle.


C'est pas qu'elle est drôle mais je trouve qu'elle démontre l'absurdité et la connerie de la guerre avec justesse en seulement quelques cases. Je la verrais bien adaptée en court-métrage. :Château en Espagne:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais un court-métrage diffusé sur la webTv Cpc en préparation.


: ooops:

----------


## Sylvine

> Par contre la BD centrale, à moins qu'il n'y ait des références cachés à des films ou autres trucs, j'ai pas trop capté. Pas très drôle.


 T'es ouf!
Le truc avec le Lieutenant Shames qui ordonne à ses hommes de se miniaturiser!  ::wub::

----------


## Velgos

Ouais, t'es complètement _totally has been_ mon pauvre cacao, la bédé centrale c'est du caviar en verrine. 
Couly ne tombe pas dans la facilité, Pomme de Terre non plus, et ça c'est bon. Pondre du gag tous les mecs qui font du stand-up le font, quoi.

"MAINTENANT, MINIATURISEZ-VOUS ! MINIATURISEZ-VOUS !"

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui Ok, ça fait un truc marrant dans la BD. Mais c'est tout.

----------


## XWolverine

Pareil, la BD centrale ne m'a pas chatouillé les zygo. J'ai pas accroché. Le but est peut-être d'aborder un sujet grave avec légèreté et humour, mais bon ...

----------


## Aghora

> C'est pas qu'elle est drôle mais je trouve qu'elle démontre l'absurdité et la connerie de la guerre avec justesse en seulement quelques cases. Je la verrais bien adaptée en court-métrage. :Château en Espagne:


J'ai eu la même impression. Il y a un côté absurde (miniaturisez vous!) et tragique (le pétage de plomb) à la fois. Même si on revient des combats vivants, on peut en revenir complètement dingue.

Bref, je m'appelle Olivier, donc si jamais j'envoie des manuscrits ou dessins à la rédaction, je suppose que l'on va me les rendre n'est ce pas ? (je lis toujours les petits caractères à la fin du journal)

----------


## Kass Kroute

Merci à Grand Maitre B pour ses explications sur le projet HADOPI. Effectivement, faut pas laisser un truc pareil  ::mellow:: 

Par contre, en voulant signer la pétition sur SVM, j'ai eu droit à "_Le formulaire a expiré_" trois fois avant que ça fonctionne. Alors persévérez et signez :
*A la date d'aujourd'hui 27/07/2008 08:16:51 il y a 32297 signataires*

Allez, on me fait exploser ce score !!


Sinon, Bioshock : 10/10 ; Hulk : -4/10.

Boulon est l'Alfa et l'Omega du test de jeux vidéo  ::wub::

----------


## sucemoncabot

> Bon toujours pas Canard dans ma boite aux lettres  J'attends lundi mais c'est bien la première fois que je le reçois pas en même temps que vous autres. Ca se passe comment pour les réclamations


Pour ma part CPC a bien voulu se pointer dans la besace de mon facteur ce vendredi 25 : il était temps.
 ::mellow:: sagouins de grévistes.
Tous les jours en passant devant le relais H de Mairie D'Issy je voyais le n°175 qui se foutait de ma gueule, exposé en tête de gondole.
Envies de cocktail Molotov.

Alors patience, finira bien par débouler, ton canard, à moins que ce soit un type du Centre de tri de ton patelin qui ne se le lise tranquillou pendant sa pause déjeuner depuis une semaine.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Oui Ok, ça fait un truc marrant dans la BD. Mais c'est tout.


CPC c'est bien quand ça déconne, mais on peut avoir envie d'apporter autre chose qu'une BD idiote. Pour ma part je trouve ça cool même si on peut me taxer de pas être impartial.
 Faut savoir que la BD de sgt Brooks est loin d'être complète, il a du supprimer pas mal de planches et de cases pour que ça tienne en 8 pages.

----------


## Pluton

Oui je crois aussi que la BD centrale n'a rien de drôle.
Plutôt flippant au contraire, et assez proche de certaines choses qui se sont passées lors de ces dernières guerres "industrielles".
Un peu comme Full Metal Jacket ou Apocalypse now.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Yup, je l'ai trouvée un peu dérangeante cette bd, et c'est tant mieux ça change un peu  ::): 
Couly c'est pas que du rigolo, et apparemment Pomme de Terre non plus (mais ça on le savait déjà depuis qu'il écrivait les sketchs de La Blonde sur C+ :grosenculé: )

----------


## Pluton

Surtout que des gradés qui pètent les plombs et ordonnent n'importe quoi à leurs troupes ça s'est beaucoup vu, notamment lors de la 1ère GM. Et là aussi certains finissaient par se faire tuer par leurs propres soldats, trop dangereux pour tout le monde.

Bref, j'ai été agréablement surpris. Décidément, ce canard n'est pas qu'un scandale.

----------


## Pelomar

> Couly c'est pas que du rigolo, et apparemment Pomme de Terre non plus (mais ça on le savait déjà depuis qu'il écrivait les sketchs de La Blonde sur C+ :grosenculé: )


Merde, j'ai ris :sepend:

Je suis deg de pas pouvoir le lire ce numero putain, il a l'air vraiment énorme.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> CPC c'est bien quand ça déconne, mais on peut avoir envie d'apporter autre chose qu'une BD idiote. Pour ma part je trouve ça cool même si on peut me taxer de pas être impartial.
>  Faut savoir que la BD de sgt Brooks est loin d'être complète, il a du supprimer pas mal de planches et de cases pour que ça tienne en 8 pages.


Ouaip mais alors prévenez sur la couv', parce que là j'étais pas dans l'esprit adéquat pour lire une Bd sérieuse.Je ne lui reproche pas d'être mauvaise, c'est juste qu'habitué aux délires de Couly, ça fait bizarre.
Bon après on sen fout, le mag est toujours aussi bon, on va pas chipoter pour un truc. C'est comme les blagues de Casque, j'ai arrêté de les lire, parce qu'après, en société, je passe pour un con quand je les ressors. ::P:

----------


## DakuTenshi

La bédé centrale m'a pas fait rire du tout, mais c'est l'une des bédés de Couly que je préfère.




> C'est comme les blagues de Casque, j'ai arrêté de les lire, parce qu'après, en société, je passe pour un con quand je les ressors.


Tu la trouve souvent l'occasion de dire (attention, suit une blague de Casque, ne vous la spoilez pas pauvres fous!) [spoil]"Ils auraient du eeePC avant"[/spoiler] toi?  ::o: .

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> (attention, suit une blague de Casque, ne vous la spoilez pas pauvres fous!) [spoil]"Ils auraient du eeePC avant"[/spoiler] toi? .


Pour ça, faudrait que t'apprennes à mettre des balises  ::siffle::

----------


## mrFish

Très bon numéro.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Bah c'est que du bonheur ça normalement.


Je plussoie.
Les jeux de merde, c'est comme les films de merde: on se fend bien plus la poire grâce à eux qu'avec des trucs réussis.

D'ailleurs, je vais reinstaller Vivisector.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> Blabla allemand toussa


Putain b0b0, l'est moche ton avatar next-gen  ::mellow::  reviens avec ton avatar paintisé, bien plus charismatique.

Sinon, pour le numéro, pluzun pour le test de Hulk et sa sublime note, qui rattrape la performance honteuse du taureau mécanique  :^_^:  Non mais.

Sinon pour les syllabes fléchées, un jour, je remplirais une case, un jour...j'y arriverais  ::mellow::   ::ninja::

----------


## Nelfe

Sympa l'article sur l'HADOPI, l'encadré sur la hiérarchie des normes m'a rappelé mes cours de droit constitutionnel de première année  ::love:: 

(accessoirement je vais signer la pétition contre cette bouse infâme)

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> D'ailleurs, je vais reinstaller Vivisector.


Et moi Gene Troopers.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Je dois avoir mortyr 2 dans une etagère.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bon bah si tout le monde s'y met...
*réinstalle Oblivion*

----------


## ERISS

> La bédé centrale m'a pas fait rire du tout, mais c'est l'une des bédés de Couly que je préfère.


Pareil, de temps en temps ça change, comme la couv' de Boulon sur Fallout 3 (d'ailleurs celle de ce n° 175 est limite dans le genre conceptuel, cf les polices d'écritures envahissantes).
C'est le yang qui donne son sens au yin  ::P:

----------


## b0b0

> Putain b0b0, l'est moche ton avatar next-gen  reviens avec ton avatar paintisé, bien plus charismatique.



Non jamais  :B):

----------


## Nyrius

On parle meme de b0b0 dans ce numero c'est scandaleux , et je soutien Boulon dans le plagiat !

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Faut savoir que la BD de sgt Brooks est loin d'être complète, il a du supprimer pas mal de planches et de cases pour que ça tienne en 8 pages.


On peut espérer une version complète en téléchargement sur le site en .cbz ou en .pdf ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Elles sont à l'état de croquis, et je pense que Couly a vraiment trop besoin de vacances pour le moment pour les retravailler. Mais je lui en toucherai un mot demain.

----------


## Nelfe

On est bientôt le 1er aout, le 176 devrait pas tarder ! :tentativedésespérée:

----------


## Sylvine

> On est bientôt le 1er aout, le 176 devrait pas tarder ! :tentativedésespérée:


 Ça marchait déjà pas avec le canard à l'orange ce genre de manoeuvre alors...

----------


## Velgos

> Ça marchait déjà pas avec le canard à l'orange ce genre de manoeuvre alors...


Le canard quoi?

----------


## b0b0

J'espère que le prochain numéro sera aussi bien  ::o:  :hinhin:

----------


## DakuTenshi

> J'espère que le prochain numéro sera aussi bien  :hinhin:


Du Canard A L'Orange?

J'en doute fortement dans ce cas  ::o: .

----------


## b0b0

> Du Canard A L'Orange?
> 
> J'en doute fortement dans ce cas .


 :<_<:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Ça marchait déjà pas avec le canard à l'orange ce genre de manoeuvre alors...


Y'aura un numéro du canard à l'orange le 1er août ? Mais c'est même pas un dimanche !

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Aussi inversement drôle que scatophile, ce pseudo papelard.

----------


## b0b0

Je l'ai enfin

----------


## O.Boulon

Ta signature, connard !
T'as envie de vérifier si les vacances me rendent patient ?

----------


## b0b0

Putain je m'e prend un carton rouge alors que je l'avais changé avant, hou hou c'est nul les modos.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon alors je retire le carton.
Mais c'est paskue les vacances ça me rend gentil.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Le sourire de ton avatar est provocateur, b0b0.

----------


## Leybi

Meilleur Canard PC ever !

Et le dossier sur la lo HADOPI est juste génial, bravo Grand Maitre B !

----------


## b0b0

Non mou sourire est un rayon de bonheur pour tous les enfants du monde.

Sinon merci Monsieur boulon   ::o:

----------


## DakuTenshi

+1 pour le dossier Hadopi, même s'il fait un peu peur ce dossier quand même  ::cry:: .

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ta signature, connard !
> T'as envie de vérifier si les vacances me rendent patient ?


La vache! Boulon il est pas en wacances!  ::o:

----------


## b0b0

y'a pas un jeu qui foire dans le canard patinoires ? (le truc avec les mots qu'on raye)


Et puis comme un con les mots fléches par syllabes , j'avais pas lu j'avais commencé le truc comme un mot fléché normale, alors c'était un peu nimp

----------


## L'invité

> y'a pas un jeu qui foire dans le canard patinoires ? (le truc avec les mots qu'on raye)
> 
> 
> Et puis comme un con les mots fléches par syllabes , j'avais pas lu j'avais commencé le truc comme un mot fléché normale, alors c'était un peu nimp


Non, non y a aucun problème...

----------


## b0b0

> Non, non y a aucun problème...


Merde j'ai du foirer tous les jeux  :B):

----------


## L'invité

> Merde j'ai du foirer tous les jeux


Ba le truc avec les mot a rayer c'est le seul que j'ai réussi...  ::P: 
Pour les autres j'ai a moitié recopié la solution pour faire mon beau gosse devant les dames en faisant staïle que j'ai tout fait comme un mec super intelligent.  :B):

----------


## b0b0

Pareil, y'a même des jeux j'ai pas compris  ::ninja::

----------


## L'invité

> Pareil, y'a même des jeux j'ai pas compris


Moi c'est le jeu avec les escaliers ou j'ai du passer un après-midi dessus, rien qu'à comprendre le principe...  ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je viens de lire sur champions online, c'est pas le jeu qui me fera arreter COX (et c'est tant mieux finalement).

----------


## Goji

Jusqu'ici, je pensais qu'il n'y avait pas pire catastrophe pour un journaliste que la pénurie d'info, impliquant de broder, rustiner et polir ses écrits afin de faire passer la pilule amaigrissante estivale, pratique pour se la péter en maillot de bain sur la plage de Bray-Dunes, beaucoup moins pratique lorsqu'il s'agit de tenir en haleine les pauvres gamers attachés à leur job, et donc pendus à la moindre distraction vidéoludique.
Sur cette phrase bien lourde, je vais enchaîner sur la raison de mon propos, quoique j'hésite à vous raconter la fois où j'ai surpris la boulangère à mettre ses miches dans le bac de glace à la vanille.
Allez, je fais vite, je sais bien que tout le monde a hâte que j'en termine pour plonger dans la mer bleu azur gavée de méduses : J'en ai plein le fion d'entendre parler du même jeu, j'en ai raz la casquette des 15 pages de commentaires chiants redondants et vains qui suivent invariablement, comme une robe de mariée composée de pelures d'oignons et de tête de poissons frits.

Maintenant, donc, je sais qu'il y a bien pire catastrophe pour un journaliste que la pénurie d'info, impliquant de broder, rustiner et polir ses écrits afin de faire passer la pilule amaigrissante estivale, pratique pour se la péter en maillot de bain sur la plage de Bray-Dunes.
Il y a les jeux qui ne demandent qu'à faire parler d'eux, par tous les moyens, des jeux qui ne demandent qu'à voir gonfler, gonfler et gonfler encore leur petit pénis d'enfant prématuré, des jeux tellement attendus, chéris et conspués à la fois, qu'on ne peut que sauter sur l'occasion pour remplir les trous dans le sable, en attendant la prochaine marée.

Arthur, tu n'es pas visé directement, tu fais ton job et je l'admire, mais personnellement je ne mets plus les pieds dans la section news, et je pose tous les soirs une petite bougie parfumée au patchouli et à la carotte, devant la fenêtre aveugle de mon appartement borgne, afin que le prochain numéro de Canard PC ne contienne pas le mot Fallout.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais Fallus c'est mieux.

----------


## Kami93

L'article sur le projet de loi HADOPI est certainement un des meilleurs articles que j'ai jamais lu dans CPC.
Bravo et merci à Grand Maitre B.

----------


## Nelfe

Le numéro 176 est génial, j'ai bien aimé la préview de Far Cry 2 et la BD de Couly dont les dialogues ont été fais par Boulon.

----------


## b0b0

J'espère que le prochain hors série parle de jeux pc

----------


## Nomad

> Je viens de lire sur champions online, c'est pas le jeu qui me fera arreter COX (et c'est tant mieux finalement).


Tu peux moins avare en explications ?

ça m'intéresse !

----------


## Pelomar

> J'espère que le prochain hors série parle de jeux pc


Nan, ce sera un hors-série special Couly ;onycroitamort:

----------


## Velgos

> J'espère que le prochain hors série parle de jeux pc


J'espère que le prochain Hors-série parle, ça ce serait le progrès !

----------


## Murne

Ptain, j'en suis pas encore à la moitié du Canard.  ::o:  Terrible les jeux quand même, ça change un peu des traditionnels mots croisés (sauf les escaliers j'ai pas pigé...). Et purée, l'article sur Hordes dépote. 

Ne vous pressez pas trop de revenir de vacances, faut déjà que je finisse ce numéro.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nomad

> Et purée, l'article sur Hordes dépote.


Oui exact. Avec en prime la petite BD sur Half - exceptionnel  ::P:

----------


## mourroun

Des news très chouettes, une BD et un article ambitieux, très bien. Par contre j'ai tiqué sur la non-offre d'emploi : on est bien d'accord qu'une fois acceptés les pigistes seront rémunérés en tant que tels, non ?

----------


## b0b0

Je pense que oui.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Des news très chouettes, une BD et un article ambitieux, très bien. Par contre j'ai tiqué sur la non-offre d'emploi : on est bien d'accord qu'une fois acceptés les pigistes seront rémunérés en tant que tels, non ?


Non.
C'est dit dans l'annonce : c'est une arnaque.

----------


## El Gringo

Bon je sais plus s'il y avait d'autres questions ou remarques à mon sujet, mais la blague de la bibliothèque que vous n'avez pas comprise, je ne l'ai jamais écrite. Elle est là c'est tout, et ce n'est pas de ma faute. Ça arrive des fois.

----------


## NitroG42

> Bon je sais plus s'il y avait d'autres questions ou remarques à mon sujet, mais la blague de la bibliothèque que vous n'avez pas comprise, je ne l'ai jamais écrite. Elle est là c'est tout, et ce n'est pas de ma faute. Ça arrive des fois.


Moi aussi des fois, quand une blague pas drôle casse l'ambiance, on croit toujours que c'est moi, mais non, c'est toujours le nain qui se trouve derrière moi.
Ce monde est injuste.

----------


## El Gringo

Faut le pendre par les couilles ton nain, ça fera une belle piñata et ça relancera l'ambiance. J'ai raté de nombreuses blagues et pages entières dans ma belle carrière, mais là ce n'est pas moi.

----------


## Truhl

Moi j'en rate environ 14 par soirées, et finalement, ça devient plus un art de vivre...

----------


## b0b0

Moi je rate jamais une blague.

----------


## El Gringo

Celle-là était bonne en tout cas.

----------


## spongebong

> Oui exact. Avec en prime la petite BD sur Half - exceptionnel


La Bd ET l'article sont géniaux, j'ai bien rigolé les 3-4 fois où je les ais lus (rrah...les quotes de half sont trop vraies).

La classe cette chronique ca me donne envie de jouer à hordes.
 ::):

----------


## Akodo

Va falloir que j'aille l'acheter ce torchon quand même.

----------


## O.Boulon

Gringo est totalement innocent.

----------


## TheToune

> Gringo est totalement innocent.


Crédibilité : 0  ::o: 

 ::P:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Va falloir que j'aille l'acheter ce torchon quand même.


Dépèche toi, le prochain sort le 1er Septembre.

----------


## Velgos

> Gringo est totalement innocent.


Bon, on peut avoir le fin mot, alors? C'est quoi cette histoire de bibliothèque? Je suis sur des charbons ardents.
Mais je trouvais ça louche, aussi...

----------


## b0b0

Gringo il a souvent tort en ce moment, serait il dans une période de doute ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, c'est moi qui l'ai rajouté à son texte, par pure malveillance.

----------


## b0b0

Fais gaffe il connait ton point faible, garde tes lunettes on sait jamais.

----------


## El Gringo

> Nan, c'est moi qui l'ai rajouté à son texte, par pure malveillance.


Tu m'avais dis que c'était par soucis de clarté et pour rétablir la vérité, tu m'as bien niqué.  ::cry::

----------


## O.Boulon

Je voulais rétablir la vérité mais vu comment les lecteurs l'ont perçu, ça revient au même.

----------


## Pelomar

Je croyais que c'etait Casque Noir qui rajoutait des blagues  ::o:

----------


## Goji

Je connais un maquettiste qui s'amusait parfois à changer toute la ponctuation d'un article, ça donnait un truc vraiment étrange et original mais un jour, il s'est fait gauler.
J'ai aussi connu un webzine (musical) qui comportait autant de "NDLR" que de texte normal, ça donnait un truc illisible même si en moyenne, c'était assez drôle. Puis le rédac chef à changé et c'est devenu de la merde formatée.
Les métiers créatifs ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient.

----------


## Guest

C'est criminel de rajouter des blagues à Gringo.

----------


## El Gringo

Mais c'était pas une blague... Enfin je crois, j'ai pas relu le texte mais c'est ce que Boulon m'a dit... Enfin je crois.

PS : Normalement personne ne rajoute de blagues dans le texte d'un autre de toute façon.

----------


## b0b0

ça c'est ce que tu crois -_-

----------


## Guest

C'est une conspiration.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'était pas une blague, c'était un fait.
Et, c'est vrai, personne ne rajoute plus de blagues dans les tests des autres.

----------


## Akodo

> Et, c'est vrai, personne ne rajoute plus de blagues dans les tests des autres.


Pourquoi ? y a eu des histoires à cause de ça ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non. C'est juste pour éviter que les textes des autres soit meilleurs que les tiens.
Plus sérieusement, c'est toujours très désagréable de voir qu'un de tes paragraphes péniblement ciselé a disparu au profit d'une vanne pas toujours très en rapport écrit par un autre.

Dans le dernier numéro, le seul truc que je me suis permis après consultation de l'ensemble de la rédac' moins l'intéressé, c'est de remplacer "Threanor" par la "Pute à Kojima" dans son test de MGS4.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Dans le dernier numéro, le seul truc que je me suis permis après consultation de l'ensemble de la rédac' moins l'intéressé, c'est de remplacer "Threanor" par la "Pute à Kojima" dans son test de MGS4.


Aaaah ! OK c'était donc ça ! J'ai vachement cogité quand même sur la tepu de Kojima ...

...

Hi hi hi ! Bien joué !  ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

> Dans le dernier numéro, le seul truc que je me suis permis après consultation de l'ensemble de la rédac' moins l'intéressé, c'est de remplacer "Threanor" par la "Pute à Kojima" dans son test de MGS4.


Ouais c'était génial ça, je me demande d'ailleurs s'il l'a remarqué...

----------


## Nyrius

> Non. C'est juste pour éviter que les textes des autres soit meilleurs que les tiens.
> Plus sérieusement, c'est toujours très désagréable de voir qu'un de tes paragraphes péniblement ciselé a disparu au profit d'une vanne pas toujours très en rapport écrit par un autre.
> 
> Dans le dernier numéro, le seul truc que je me suis permis après consultation de l'ensemble de la rédac' moins l'intéressé, c'est de remplacer "Threanor" par la "Pute à Kojima" dans son test de MGS4.


J'ai bien rigoler , merci m'sieur Boulon . 

enfin un numéro été que j'ai pas encore finit , car on n'est encore loin du 1er 
et la carence . c'est dur  ::mellow::

----------


## O.Boulon

Vous inquiétez pas, il risque d'être bien repoussé.
Pour être honnête, on part à Leipzig dans 17 heures et y a à peine 4 pages d'écrites.

----------


## Nyrius

> Vous inquiétez pas, il risque d'être bien repoussé.
> Pour être honnête, on part à Leipzig dans 17 heures et y a à peine 4 pages d'écrites.


D'accord , bon je raye sur mon calendrier , je marque entre le 5 et le 7 ! 

et Bon voyage a Leipzig  .  ::P:

----------


## b0b0

5 et 7 ? (rires)

----------


## Nomad

Petite question à Threanor, ou si quelqu'un peut répondre à sa place ? Tiens par exemple au hasard Boulon :

Le test de Champions Online a été fait sur Xbox ou PC ? 

Je ne crois pas que cela ait été mentionné dans l'article ou alors j'ai du le rater ?

----------


## El Gringo

C'était pas un test. Sinon je sais pas mais Threanor rentre ce soir, il devrait pouvoir répondre.

----------


## Nomad

> C'était pas un test. Sinon je sais pas mais Threanor rentre ce soir, il devrait pouvoir répondre.


Oui tout à fait, plutôt un essai !

Merci quand même.

----------


## Akodo

> Non. C'est juste pour éviter que les textes des autres soit meilleurs que les tiens.
> Plus sérieusement, c'est toujours très désagréable de voir qu'un de tes paragraphes péniblement ciselé a disparu au profit d'une vanne pas toujours très en rapport écrit par un autre.
> 
> Dans le dernier numéro, le seul truc que je me suis permis après consultation de l'ensemble de la rédac' moins l'intéressé, c'est de remplacer "Threanor" par la "Pute à Kojima" dans son test de MGS4.



Haha, merci pour les précisions  :;): 
Bon courage pour le bouclage.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Leipzig...


 ::cry::

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu pouvais pas prévenir avant ?

----------


## Nyrius

> Leipzig...


Tu pourra nous écrire de belle news , toute fraiche que l'on lira avec passion.  :;):

----------


## Velgos

> Leipzig...


 ?  ::cry::

----------


## Akodo

Omagad la tronche du chien  ::o:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Mon Dieu... Si Arthur est le seul qui ne va pas à Leipzig, c'est lui qui va écrire l'intégralité du prochain CPC ? Numéro double, 94 pages, pour 3 news ?

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Mon Dieu... Si Arthur est le seul qui ne va pas à Leipzig, c'est lui qui va écrire l'intégralité du prochain CPC ? Numéro double, 94 pages, pour 3 news ?


Si il a la même inspiration que pour ses news, ça va être le catalogue des 3 suisses le prochain CPC. :<_<: 




> 5 et 7 ? (rires)


Ça va devenir une habitude chez ces hippies  ::P: h34r:.

----------


## Threanor

> Dans le dernier numéro, le seul truc que je me suis permis après consultation de l'ensemble de la rédac' moins l'intéressé, c'est de remplacer "Threanor" par la "Pute à Kojima" dans son test de MGS4.


Bâtard (dire que j'ai failli l'écrire et que je me suis ravisé pour une formule beaucoup plus vague)
Sinon il est arrivé qu'ackboo rajoute des blagues dans mes textes (le CD de Supreme Commander gravé avec les ongle par Chris Taylor, c'est un exemple qui rend moins bien hors contexte) mais c'est surement parce que je ne suis pas drôle.




> Petite question à Threanor, ou si quelqu'un peut répondre à sa place ? Tiens par exemple au hasard Boulon :
> 
> Le test de Champions Online a été fait sur Xbox ou PC ? 
> 
> Je ne crois pas que cela ait été mentionné dans l'article ou alors j'ai du le rater ?


On a essayé le jeu sur PC avec des pads Xbox branchés




> Vous inquiétez pas, il risque d'être bien repoussé.
> Pour être honnête, on part à Leipzig dans 17 heures et y a à peine 4 pages d'écrites.


Hein quoi on part à Leipzig ?

----------


## Velgos

Bonne route !

----------


## Nomad

> Bâtard (dire que j'ai failli l'écrire et que je me suis 
> On a essayé le jeu sur PC avec des pads Xbox branchés


Ah !?!

Donc malgré tout ils ne t'ont pas donné l'occasion de savoir ce que ça donne à l'aide d'un clavier.

En gros, je rejoins chépluki plus haut qui disait que grâce à ton essai/preview (merci Gringo!) RIEN ne le décollerait de COX.

Je commence à croire qu'il a raison  ::|: 

EDIT (piaf) : merci pour ta réponse  ::):

----------


## El Gringo

> Sinon il est arrivé qu'ackboo rajoute des blagues dans mes textes (le CD de Supreme Commander gravé avec les ongle par Chris Taylor, c'est un exemple qui rend moins bien hors contexte) mais c'est surement parce que je ne suis pas drôle.


Ah ben oui mais ackboo ça compte pas, si je gardais les traces de tout ce qu'il avait modifié chez moi j'aurais un ou deux gros botin (christine). Mais on aurait probablement un ou deux milliers de lecteurs en moins aussi...

----------


## NitroG42

> Mais on aurait probablement un ou deux milliers de lecteurs en moins aussi...


Tu veux dire million.

----------


## El Gringo

Ouais mais j'atténue un peu les conséquences pour me la péter.

----------


## Velgos

> Ah ben oui mais ackboo ça compte pas, si je gardais les traces de tout ce qu'il avait modifié chez moi j'aurais un ou deux gros botin (christine). Mais on aurait probablement un ou deux milliers de lecteurs en moins aussi...


C'était donc ça. Je trouvais ça trop beau aussi que vous soyez tous drôle à votre touchante façon (même cet incompréhensible Thréanor, quoi qu'il puisse en dire), alors qu'en vérité il n'y a qu'un seul et pur génie derrière vos pâle piges.

Je suis rasséréné... et un peu déçu aussi. Mais ainsi va la vie qui va. Viva la viva la vida. C'est là qu'on vit là qu'on va. Viva la viva la vida !

----------


## Nomad

> C'était donc ça. Je trouvais ça trop beau aussi que vous soyez tous drôle à votre touchante façon (même cet incompréhensible Thréanor, quoi qu'il puisse en dire), alors qu'en vérité il n'y a qu'un seul et pur génie derrière vos pâle piges.
> 
> Je suis rasséréné... et un peu déçu aussi. Mais ainsi va la vie qui va. Viva la viva la vida. C'est là qu'on vit là qu'on va. Viva la viva la vida !
> 
> http://www.starzik.com/chanson_thumb...00&H=130&W=130


Moi je vote pour que ce soir Rabot qui modifie tout ! Ni Ackboo ni zibi  ::P: 

Juste pour une seule raison : Il est fan de Frédéric Dard dit San-A

----------


## Nyrius

> Moi je vote pour que ce soir Rabot qui modifie tout ! Ni Ackboo ni zibi 
> 
> Juste pour une seule raison : Il est fan de Frédéric Dard dit San-A


Si c'est Rabot qui modifie tout , le cpc va faire environ 150 page. ::rolleyes:: 

Et sinon c'est bien casque qui a renommé joyeusement tout le monde en Oliver. Un petit phantasme ? 

je connaissait pas Olivier Couly .  ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

> C'était donc ça. Je trouvais ça trop beau aussi que vous soyez tous drôle à votre touchante façon (même cet incompréhensible Thréanor, quoi qu'il puisse en dire), alors qu'en vérité il n'y a qu'un seul et pur génie derrière vos pâle piges.
> 
> Je suis rasséréné... et un peu déçu aussi. Mais ainsi va la vie qui va. Viva la viva la vida. C'est là qu'on vit là qu'on va. Viva la viva la vida !
> 
> http://www.starzik.com/chanson_thumb...00&H=130&W=130


Arrete de raconter n importe quoi y a toujours des gens pour croire les conneries.




> Et sinon c'est bien casque qui a renommé joyeusement tout le monde en Oliver.


Pas de quoi etre si sur de toi, ce n est pas ca.

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Tu veux dire million.


C'est possible un nombre négatif de lecteur ?
Et dans ce cas il faut un 's' à lecteur ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

*Verticalement. XII.* _Agressantes_.

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> *Verticalement. XII.* _Agressantes_.


Stressantes

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'avais trouvé  ::):  Mais je ne sais pas dans quel dico on peut trouver _agressantes_ par contre  :;): .



Spoiler Alert! 


Mais j'ai bien ri en trouvant "au football, cible prioritaire du défenseur".

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Si c'est dans le dictionnaire de Maître Paul Cul, " la magie des néologismes enfin expliquée" aux éditions DTC. (prix conseillé : 123,45 Euros).

----------


## mescalin

> C'était donc ça. Je trouvais ça trop beau aussi que vous soyez tous drôle à votre touchante façon (même cet incompréhensible Thréanor, quoi qu'il puisse en dire), alors qu'en vérité il n'y a qu'un seul et pur génie derrière vos pâle piges.
> 
> Je suis rasséréné... et un peu déçu aussi. Mais ainsi va la vie qui va. Viva la viva la vida. C'est là qu'on vit là qu'on va. Viva la viva la vida !
> 
> http://www.starzik.com/chanson_thumb...00&H=130&W=130


ça rejoint ma théorie du psychopathe schizophrène qui écrit tout canard PC seul et la rédac en fait, c'est sa tête. :synopsisdeblockbuster:

----------


## DakuTenshi

> ça rejoint ma théorie du psychopathe schizophrène qui écrit tout canard PC seul et la rédac en fait, c'est sa tête. :synopsisdeblockbuster:


C'est ma théorie depuis plus longtemps beau gosses  :B): .

----------


## mescalin

> C'est ma théorie depuis plus longtemps beau gosses .


Non, c'est la mienne depuis encore avant, jeune éphèbe.

----------


## El Gringo

Si vous voulez faire un concours pour savoir qui est con depuis le plus longtemps merci de le faire ailleurs.

----------


## Goji

Hostile, le bouclage.

----------


## TheToune

> Si vous voulez faire un concours pour savoir qui est con depuis le plus longtemps merci de le faire ailleurs.


Dommage !
C'est un concours que j'aurais pus gagner  ::(:

----------


## El Gringo

> Hostile, le bouclage.


Cf mon intervention précédente. Ce n'est pas le problème que je sois claqué, on a jamais vraiment autorisé le flood ici, c'est tout. Et si c'est méchant de traiter les gens de cons maintenant, ben veuillez accepter mes excuses messieurs les susceptibles.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'viens juste de percuter que le prochain numéro Cpc ne devrait pas tarder à arriver  ::): 
I'm Happy.
Euh y'aura pas une couv "flashy" comme pour le précédent ? J'ai perdu un oeil la dernière fois...

----------


## El Gringo

Nan c'est bon, elle est super fade cette fois.

----------


## ElGato

> Nan c'est bon, elle est super fade cette fois.


\o/
Ça c'est gentil.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Avec un bon gros détourage à la truelle Made In Zoulou.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Nan c'est bon, elle est super fade cette fois.


C'est parce qu'ils ont viré l'imprimeur et vont ronéotyper toutes les couvs.

----------


## ElGato

> C'est parce qu'ils ont viré l'imprimeur et vont ronéotyper toutes les couvs.







_La Rédac, quelques minutes avant l'arrivée du gêneur (allégorie)._

----------


## NitroG42

Je vois pas Casque avec le fouet, j'en déduis donc que c'est un faux.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je pensais que c'est lui, à droite, avec un espèce de bâton dans la main gauche. Si c'était pas du noir et blanc on verrait la couleur de la tignasse...
Le deuxième en partant de la droite c'est Boulon qui fait de l'haltérophilie.
Au fond, Gringo qui apporte le kawa.

----------


## Velgos

Des indices prouvent que cette allégorie est très proche de la vérité.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il manque le visiteur.

----------


## Velgos

> Il manque le visiteur.





> http://pagesperso-orange.fr/saumur-j...2/imprimer.jpg
> 
> _La Rédac, quelques minutes avant l'arrivée du gêneur (allégorie)._


Pouet.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je le ferai plus !

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Je vois pas Casque avec le fouet, j'en déduis donc que c'est un faux.


Je pense que le simple fait qu'ils travaillent permet de déduire que c'est un faux.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Des indices prouvent que cette allégorie est très proche de la vérité.


C'est pas plutôt Boon's qui apporte des donuts, le type avec la boîte au fond ?

----------


## elkoo

marde, m'ai trompé de topic.

----------


## Jolaventur

Je m'insurge 
Le responsable du test de MGS4 doit se énoncer qu'on puisse lui jeter des cailloux.

Qu'il assume quoi

----------


## alx

> Le responsable du test de MGS4 doit se énoncer qu'on puisse lui jeter des cailloux.


Ca a été dit que c'était Thréanor, et je crois que c'est Boulon qui a changé la signature en douce, avec l'approbation du reste de la rédac.

----------


## Kierkegaard

Cafteur.

----------


## Threanor

> Je m'insurge 
> Le responsable du test de MGS4 doit se énoncer qu'on puisse lui jeter des cailloux.
> 
> Qu'il assume quoi


C'est effectivement moi et j'assume totalement. Tu veux devenir la nouvelle pute à Kojima ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Tu n'as pas fini de faire des passes pour lui, il va bosser sur l'épisode 5, alors que j'avais cru comprendre qu'il arrêtait. 

Ca me fait penser au châtiment de Sisyphe ce truc...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ca me fait penser au châtiment de Sisyphe ce truc...


Sisyphe 'est le crocher sur la montagne qui finit toujours par redescendre c'est ça?
Y me semble puisque prométhé c'est se faire bouffer le foie qui repousse et que Atlas c'est de porter le monde.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Sinon, j'ai pas le numéro devant moi, mais il semble me rappeler que les papiers de Zoulou sont également bons.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Sisyphe 'est le crocher sur la montagne qui finit toujours par redescendre c'est ça?


Oui, c'est ça. Pour avoir trompé la mort ou l'avoir emprisonnée, je ne suis plus sûr.
Par contre, Kojima n'a pas réussi à tromper mon ennui.

Edit. Il l'a trompée pour pouvoir l'emprisonner en fait. La vache, mon intelligence à moi que j'ai, elle fait peur.

----------

